# Holding My Poop In Feels Amazing



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

*This is not a troll post*

Yes, you read correctly. Whenever I hold my poop in, I get this feeling of near euphoria. A bit of nostalgia comes over me, too, for whatever reason. I know I'm not the only one here who feels like this. Where are my fellow poop-holders?

:laugh:


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Alex4You said:


> *This is not a troll post*
> 
> Yes, you read correctly. Whenever I hold my poop in, I get this feeling of near euphoria. A bit of nostalgia comes over me, too, for whatever reason. I know I'm not the only one here who feels like this. Where are my fellow poop-holders?
> 
> :laugh:


I couldn't give a s**t


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm gonna have to take a wild guess and say that's bad for you.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

Does it cure your SA?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

MadnessVertigo said:


> Does it cure your SA?


SA ? Sore Arse?


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

I only hold it in for an hour or less then I let it go.


----------



## DarkHoarse (May 17, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> SA ? Sore Arse?


:laugh: Funniest post I've read


----------



## Typhus (Apr 28, 2017)

Was that the key component towards losing your virginity?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Typhus said:


> Was that the key component towards losing your virginity?


he could hold it in a lot longer before he lost his virginity


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

When I hold my poop in I get occasional INTENSE pains.
I'm not sure if I have some disorder or what.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

Typhus said:


> Was that the key component towards losing your virginity?


I simply told the girl I lost it to that I hold in my poop on occasion for pleasure and she said "Let's have sex right here and now." So yes it did help me.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Alex4You said:


> I simply told the girl I lost it to that I hold in my poop on occasion for pleasure and she said "Let's have sex right here and now." So yes it did help me.


What feels better holding your &#128169; in or having sex?


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

u must resist but put a pic on instagram if u fail


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

I think sex wins just because there's less poop smell involved *usually*


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Alex4You said:


> *This is not a troll post*
> 
> Yes, you read correctly. Whenever I hold my poop in, I get this feeling of near euphoria. A bit of nostalgia comes over me, too, for whatever reason. I know I'm not the only one here who feels like this. Where are my fellow poop-holders?
> 
> :laugh:


http://www.poopreport.com/Ask/Content/whemying.html

alex4you this isn't uncommon (estimates are 10-15% of population but it is also likely low to due hesitance re: self-reporting).

you might really like sexual activity that stimulates the prostrate, if you enjoy those sensations already. that might be a way to incorporate the sensations without long-term risk of bleeding or haemorrhoids


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL. Trolls....










.....have no problems holding in crap because usually most of them have a pencil rammed up their a5$ which prevents them from defecating. No difference there then. :lol

God, my post was so witty and fits in seamlessly. What a talent I have and it comes so quick it's uncanny.


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

Hmm. Now I'm wondering what other things I can cram up my ***! Jk, I'll stick the poo. My butthole is a temple.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

That's nothing. You should try eating it.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Are you okay? lmao


----------



## HappyBread (Jul 14, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> SA ? Sore Arse?


I think he meant Social Anxiety XD


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Entrensik said:


> What feels better holding your &#128169; in or having sex?


Why not both? Especially if you are holding a grudge to your sex partner.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

So, how do you hold in the ensuing gas without letting the poop out? I'm calling bull****. haha


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Why not both? Especially if you are holding a grudge to your sex partner.


 I guess then the turd tunnel would definitely be closed to incoming traffic.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Would the person who took the biggest poop in the world today know that he/she took the biggest poop in the world today?


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Holding my poop doesn't make me feel good especially since I have constipation problems. But letting out a good poop or fart feels good.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like you're anal retentive.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Cletis said:


> Sounds like you're anal retentive.


lol


----------



## Itsbeccabetchh (Jan 19, 2018)

Maybe it's a Nebraska thing ? that's where I'm from too and I get the same thing


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

so when I feel like I need to take a **** I just hold it in? how long ?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

KurdishFella said:


> so when I feel like I need to take a **** I just hold it in? how long ?


As long as you like or find your way to the toilet.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

Sounds like you're ready to start exploring with anal beads


----------



## NocaLove (Jun 9, 2016)

solutionx said:


> That's nothing. You should try eating it.


Google 
2 girls and a cup


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

NocaLove said:


> Google
> 2 girls and a cup


Yes, that was probably the inspiration for that post. I believe it was called Two Girls One Cup though.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> SA ? Sore Arse?


Very funny.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - this thread beats out all those "I make too much noise in the bathroom".....where I keep having to say that you put tissue in the bowl to muffle the tinkle and splash. :lol

Anyway, @Alex4You that may feel good, but that's not the way it's supposed to work. You gotta get rid of the poo or else you have problems.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

What would Freud have to say about this?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> What would Freud have to say about this?


He would probably laugh at him.


----------



## Oh Jenna (Aug 26, 2014)

This is going to be the new no fap soon.

You can mark it.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

"How millennials killed the toilet paper industry" haha


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds like you might like a penis in there instead


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Heh no. It seems whenever I go in the garage I get the feeling of having to go do # 2. Every single time! I don't get it. But no, I don't really like the feeling of holding in the poop because that is the signal that you should release it soon. The juices and acids are causing a bowel movement for you and you just ignore it because it makes you high!?!?!? Those are great times though, especially when I get euphoric thought contractions where I feel like I am free from SA and can live my life.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Sounds like you might like a penis in there instead


Yes! Yours.


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

Ummm....no. There's nothing that feels good about that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SwtSurrender said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you might like a penis in there instead
> ...


No one's wanting that


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

If you go to Japan, I'm sure you can start a whole gameshow on this.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Still holding it in?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

If you want to jack up your insides by doing this then hey that's on you.
I'll hear about your a** on the 9 o'clock news.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

:lol What about holding in urine?

But seriously, this cannot be good for you. But I bet you would've _loved_ my elementary school; for we couldn't freely excuse ourselves to use the bathroom, so we had to hold it in for quite a while (usually after the teacher was done lecturing or until lunch). Lots of accidents though. Lol.


----------

